# Tabouleh Salad



## Bangbang (Jul 28, 2004)

This is very close to the recipe I use for Tabouli....I rarely measure.
I like your western twist on this cuisine. When I make my grape leaves I use pork steaks or pork ribs on the bottom of the pan.  

Tabouli Recipe
2 cups cracked wheat (bulghur)
2 cups very hot water
1 cucumber, chopped
2 small tomatoes, chopped
1 bunch green onions, (8) sliced
½ cup fresh chopped mint, 
2 cups fresh chopped parsley
1 clove garlic, minced (optional)

Dressing:
½ cup fresh lemon juice
¾ cup olive oil
1 tablespoon pepper
2 teaspoons salt, or to taste


Soak the cracked wheat in the hot water until the water is absorbed, about 30 minutes. Drain any excess water, if necessary, and squeeze dry. Combine the salad ingredients, including wheat, in a medium bowl. Mix the dressing ingredients together and stir into the salad mixture. Serve chilled or at room temperature. Makes about 8 cups, 12 to 16 servings


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

This is a favorite in our house. We have even tried the dried variety and it is good too, it has dried parsley in it.  It is great with chicken as wraps.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 3, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm I love Taboule   I make it the same way and I always serve it as a side when we are having BBQ.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I love taboule, too!!  If I may make a little suggestion, I also add handful of chopped Italian flat leaved parsley (prezzemolo- I hope this is available outside italy...), dash of dillweed, and some toasted sesame seeds.  They definetely enhance the flavour!!  Give it a try!!*

*Licia *


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, that is a good tip, thanks.  I have some flat leaved parsley in the fridge.  The kids will probably think it is coriander and get annoyed!  They don't like coriander but eat it.

Most TV shows and recipes here suggest flat leaved parsley now rather than the parsley that used to be used in Australia.  We must be very fond of Italian cooking.

Last night on Inside Idol there was an Italian contestant of Australian Idol and they were having a party in their new home for the series.  He went to get some Tzatsiki and it was nearly gone, and he made the comment that the Aussies wouldn't have eaten it!  I was crushed lol.

We have tabouli in wraps made of pita and cooked chicken, and possibly hommus, we only had it a couple of times and I am afraid I will forget how to make them.  They are such a quick meal.


----------



## Robt (Sep 9, 2005)

I started to add a comment and thought which of the above spellings is correct,  so I went to the recipe that a friend gave me.  Sally has a masters in English so she couldn't be wrong, right?  
Well she spelled it like Florida girl but with an i on the end.

I don't know what is correct but I know what each of you means so I guess that's communication.

Anyhow, I dug out my "*Food Lover's Companion*" and it spells it:
"_tabbouleh_- a middle Eastern dish of BULGAR WHEAT mixed with chopped tomatoes,onions,parsley, mint, olive oil and Lemon juice.  Served Cold often with crisp bread such as LAVOSH."

I only know for sure that there are few rules.  I usually use #2 which is labeled as medium and other than the oil and acid almost any thing goes.  Traditional tabbouleh is made with parsley [I don't know if that means flat leaf but that is what I use] in great quantities.  I would just as soon call it parsley salad.

BTW, it's a fine side to grilled salmon or even Brats.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 9, 2005)

mmmm tabbouleh!  i grew up on this stuff!  nothing reminds me of home like a falaffel sandwhich with hummos and tabbouleh!  YUMMY!

ps..hey robt- nice to see a fellow seattlite around here!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the flat leave parsley better and that's what I use most often.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2005)

Robt said:
			
		

> ...BTW, it's a fine side to grilled salmon or even Brats.


 
My sister makes this as an appetizer for family get togethers.  I'll have to give it a try as a side.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Robt said:
			
		

> I started to add a comment and thought which of the above spellings is correct


 
Well, the thing is both "tabouli(taboule, tabouleh)" or "bulgur(burghul, bulgar etc)" are words clearly not of English origin, so understandably there are varied transliteration, and it would be difficult to pinpoint which spelling is the correct one...  well the important thing is that everyone understands what you are talking about (I am sure we succeed on that) and it is a good stuff!!  Anyway here is the tidbit of the items in question for anyone interested!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Floridagirl said:
			
		

> I like the flat leave parsley better and that's what I use most often.


Well that's good to know that flat leaf parsley is available elsewhere!!  also kabana&cheese told me it can be found in downunder, too   they are really good stuff the flavour is much more intense and aromatic than the other type of parsley I use it in many dishes!!  For those who hasn't tried it and think that parsleys are only for garnish, believe me and try it!!
Licia


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 9, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Well that's good to know that flat leaf parsley is available elsewhere!! also kabana&cheese told me it can be found in downunder, too they are really good stuff the flavour is much more intense and aromatic than the other type of parsley I use it in many dishes!! For those who hasn't tried it and think that parsleys are only for garnish, believe me and try it!!
> Licia


 
licia, yes I can get flat leave parsley in my supermarket in orlando and also at the home depot (I like to have my herbs planted in little irden pots) and in Germany it actually grows in my parents backyard   
Iris


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 10, 2005)

May be a little OT but we used our flat leafed parsley today in a casserole/stew made with beef pieces, tomato paste, carrots, sour cream, tiny onions, garlic and it was very nice with a mash made of parsnip, potato and butter and milk.  The flavours blended very well.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 10, 2005)

My 15 year old daughter made salsa last night with cherry peppers she grew this summer - they are HOT!! - and she added 1/4 the quantity of tabouleh  to the salsa, it was delicious and I would never have thought to do that!

She made 2 cups in total, of which 1/2 a cup was tabouleh... why are we not as adventurous as our teens can be?


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 10, 2005)

My 14 year old son is always good with inventing things to do with food.  There is chili in some hummus so I guess it is quite logical, well done.


----------



## Cookboymanchild (Sep 12, 2005)

id just like to say holy cow, i think thats way too much cracked wheat, i mean 2 cups for 2 cups of parsly ??? is that after the mixing with water or after,   i only just use about a 1/4 amount of wheat to parsley but it really does depend on how much your making


----------

